

The Best Board Meetings - cwan
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/08/the-best-board-meetings.html

======
rdl
I hate dial-in meetings (even a single dial-in can ruin a meeting, unless he
is totally ignored). I hate almost all video conferences. I also hate
unnecessary travel.

(I've been stuck doing 4 voice conferences/week with people on very bad DSN
phones on multiple continents, using substandard audio bridges, and with
inconsistent use of "mute" -- 50% of the time is wasted on introductions of
who is speaking, "oh, can you repeat that", etc.)

The least-bad meetings I've found are on IRC -- especially if there is
technical content to be discussed. I would make "is comfortable having
meetings on IRC or one on one discussions in IM" a firm requirement for anyone
in a startup.

I think a bunch of "social" meetings, dinners, etc., combined with "real
meetings" on IRC where remote people can participate as first-class attendees,
is the best.

Wave actually looks like it might be even better than IRC.

------
sharpn
Good idea to have a less formal meal the evening before (rather than after)
the meeting, where possible.

------
thunk
I love board meetings. Oh man, do I ever. Top five board meetings -- readeeee,
Go! How can I even choose? They're all so _great_! Sometimes I just sit and
think about board meetings; About the board, and how they meet. There's no
board like a meeting board, 'swhat I always say. Board meetings are the
_best_!

Ahem. Sorry about that. Something about the title ...

